# Tropica premium fertiliser vs Easy life profito



## akbar19942k10 (31 Jan 2020)

Setting up a low tech setup, however I will be using co2 for the first month or so for the high demanding mosses.
With the scape mostly consisting of Bucephalandra, mosses, and moderate fish stock.

I'm deciding between two prominent fertilisers. 
Tropica Plant Growth Premium fertiliser and Easy Life's Profito. Both regarded for low tech scapes with moderate fish stocking and are both absent of nitrates and phosphates intended for weekly dosages.

Currently in the process of buying an ONF Flat Nano from Aquarium Gardens and they have a promotion of 25% on the Tropica Premium 300ml bottle making it £8.99 instead of £11.99.
And the Profito works out around the same price £8.99 but at 500ml.

If anyone has had any experience using either if not both of the fertilizers i'd be interested to find out your opinions.

Regards,
Akbar


----------



## Simon Cole (1 Feb 2020)

They are a bit like beer - mostly water.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (1 Feb 2020)

Whilst I appreciate the prevailing opinion on here is that they are more expensive than buying the dry salts and mixing yourself with RO, these products are attractive to those less comfortable with mixing ferts themselves, or who may not have access to RO, or who want the convenience of such products etc etc. I use them for all of the above reasons. It’s worth looking at the dose rate in understanding how economical they are. Will the 500 ml actually last longer or not? Unfortunately I can’t directly compare experiences with the two only having personally used one of them BUT I personally look for a product that contains potassium and these both do which is a good start. Potassium is officially a macro nutrient but there is limited natural input to the aquarium of this nutrient (unlike nitrates for example which come from fish waste).


----------



## sparkyweasel (1 Feb 2020)

Fair point, Matt. As long as we can make sure people know the cost comparison, they can choose whether they want to pay for the convenience. It's not so good when people are told the expensive products are essential. 
Like beer again, you can make your own if you like, but it's much more convenient to buy ready-made.
It's pying for CO2 that winds me up; I spend all day breathing it out, - it's a waste product! 
But I suppose collecting it, isolating it and pressurising it would be far too complicated.


----------



## akbar19942k10 (2 Feb 2020)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> Whilst I appreciate the prevailing opinion on here is that they are more expensive than buying the dry salts and mixing yourself with RO, these products are attractive to those less comfortable with mixing ferts themselves, or who may not have access to RO, or who want the convenience of such products etc etc. I use them for all of the above reasons. It’s worth looking at the dose rate in understanding how economical they are. Will the 500 ml actually last longer or not? Unfortunately I can’t directly compare experiences with the two only having personally used one of them BUT I personally look for a product that contains potassium and these both do which is a good start. Potassium is officially a macro nutrient but there is limited natural input to the aquarium of this nutrient (unlike nitrates for example which come from fish waste).


Hi Matt which one have you used and was it any good?


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (2 Feb 2020)

The easylife product. To be honest I used it way back when as I started the hobby and to pass any real judgement on it would be unfair as I didn’t know enough about things back then to be able to do so. I’ll simply say that it won’t be something I would avoid in future... 

Slightly unrelated by relevant note: JBL Ferropol is available as a refill pack cutting down on plastic bottles so those wishing to help the planet in this respect (though let’s not take over Akbar’s thread with a debate on the matter!) may wish to look into this.


----------



## PARAGUAY (2 Feb 2020)

Well John at APFUK says ina article I read EI is really not for low tech but says there are recipes for using it that way,  sounds abit like trial and error. So for convenience something like EA The Aquascaper which gives all available macro micros and formulated as such for both high and low tech. Tropica has got to be a proven performer. I like the nuetro range and replaced  EI for nuetro + for high tech tank once with just the same results fast growth .Believe nuetro have additional plant booster in the range now to add extra available macros if needed Suppose got to balance cost and convienence


----------



## akbar19942k10 (5 Feb 2020)

So I decided to go for the Tropica Premium plant nutrition 300ml bottle from Aquarium gardens based on the poll I placed on my Instagram story (Scapeaddict) and believe it or not I was given The Aquascaper Complete Plant Nutrition 500ml by mistake.
Coincidence much?
Spoke to Dave at AG and he said not to bother sending it back as it's just hassel and he'll be sending me my Tropica bottle with some ADA merch.

Now that's world class service. 

So now I'll get to try both. ✌

I'll drop you my review on both when I get round to using them on my scapes.

Cheers guys.


----------



## Simon Cole (6 Feb 2020)

Hooray 


 One has nitrogen and phosphorous and that was the one sent by accident. What a result.


----------

